# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 26-05-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 19-05-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Vlore, bomba me telekomande vret taksistin" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18189

Titulli: "mund te ndodhe edhe keshtu" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga julian tako)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18187

Titulli: "si te bej nje imazh per mauzin?" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga K19)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18184

Titulli: "Mars, deficiti tregtar 14 miliarde leke" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18183

Titulli: "Doganat nisin studimin" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18182

Titulli: "Kush eshte djali me bukurosh i forumit?" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga malli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18180

Titulli: "Prostitucioni, plaga qe rrjedh gjak ne Shqiperi. Legalizimi i shtepive publike...?" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18179

Titulli: "ndihme per shkolle te larte 2003" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga jonidapasho)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18178

Titulli: "Vrasjet ne Kosove vazhdojne...???!!!" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18177

Titulli: "Sovereignty is no absolute! (Artikull gazete)" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga sn0m)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18176

Titulli: "S'e Dua Vetmine" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga cherry13)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18175

Titulli: "Nano, kongresi i PS-se dhe zgjedhjet lokale" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18174

Titulli: "Feja dhe Civilizimi" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga Iliri88)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18172

Titulli: "Momente" (postuar 26-05-2003 nga Sokoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18170

Titulli: "Rexhep Mitrovica" (postuar 25-05-2003 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18162

Titulli: "te shkrij, **********, te shkrij!" (postuar 25-05-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18161

Titulli: "Bukuri brenda barkut të nënës" (postuar 25-05-2003 nga Tahox)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18160

Titulli: "Jusuf Ferizi: Gjenerali I &quot;ushtrisë&quot; Së Kuqe!" (postuar 25-05-2003 nga mistiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18159

Titulli: "Çka duhet të ketë bërë nji person që të quhet TRADHËTAR" (postuar 25-05-2003 nga dilaver)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18153

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga KEVIN_DR" (postuar 25-05-2003 nga Kevin_dr)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18149

Titulli: "Dhuroni gjak ju lutem!" (postuar 25-05-2003 nga Kuntakinta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18148

Titulli: "Fitnete Rexha Nga Shtrat I Spitalit" (postuar 25-05-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18147

Titulli: "C'jane keta Bij per te krishteret?!" (postuar 25-05-2003 nga rapsod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18146

Titulli: "Ja dhe foto ime !!" (postuar 25-05-2003 nga Toreador)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18141

Titulli: "Histori dhe peralla" (postuar 25-05-2003 nga Bel ami)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18137

Titulli: "Kokodhima,  Futbolli dhe...  tritoli" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18134

Titulli: "Gazeta  &quot; Bota Sot &quot;" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18131

Titulli: "Anarchy" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga ReBeL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18130

Titulli: "UCK  dhe prapaskenat." (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18112

Titulli: "Ketu mund te njihemi me bashkatdhetaret!" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Kristtina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18109

Titulli: "Loje me emra" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Kristtina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18105

Titulli: "Meditime" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Sokoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18104

Titulli: "Boo Vajza qe nuk dine te dashurojne" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga GaziTHeThug)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18103

Titulli: "Poezi nga Ermal Xhelo" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga florjan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18100

Titulli: "Kryetari i Kuvendit të Shqipërisë Servet viziton të hënën Pëllumbi" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18098

Titulli: "Manjaklliku i majkellit" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga daci-laprakes)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18097

Titulli: "Ndjenjat  e  shqiptareve  ndaj  grekeve" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga olsen)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18096

Titulli: "Koncert spring time Boston -June 8" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18095

Titulli: "Mirekuptimi njerezor" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga odisea e kurbet)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18093

Titulli: "Kendoj i Dehur" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Bekim Ismaili)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18089

Titulli: "Hii Guys...its me Chris!!" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Cute_Chris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18087

Titulli: "Dëshmia: Si linda fëmijën me vajzën e xhaxhait" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18086

Titulli: "A te besoj si deshmitar i jehovait?" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Muhamed)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18085

Titulli: "Sensibilizim (Vaksinohuni te mbroheni nga Hepatiti B)" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18084

Titulli: "Amerikanet te paraqesin nje kandidature per shefin e UNIMIK-ut" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga ex-x)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18083

Titulli: "Kosova ne marredheniet nderkombetare nga Hashim Thaci" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga ex-x)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18082

Titulli: "Zana reagon." (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18079

Titulli: "Pamje Nga Toronto" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga toni_d)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18076

Titulli: "F_o_t_o     N_g_a       T_o_r_o_n_t_o" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga toni_d)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18075

Titulli: "Pedofilia Te Punonjes Te Larte Te Vatikanit!!!" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga toni_d)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18073

Titulli: "Çfarë Farësh Janë Liderët E Sotëm Shqiptarë?" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga mistiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18072

Titulli: "Lum Si Te Krishteret!!!!!!!!!" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga toni_d)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18070

Titulli: "Eqrem Çabej: Nderi i Kombit, njeriut të gjuhës" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18069

Titulli: "Grabiten pasagjerët e autobuzit të Prishtinës" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18068

Titulli: "Masakra e Cerrikut" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18067

Titulli: "Mjeksia ne Shqiperi eshte per tu deshiruar!" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18066

Titulli: "Ndihme per Kazaa Lite...." (postuar 23-05-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18060

Titulli: "Revolucioni &quot;shqiptar&quot; I Tetorit!" (postuar 23-05-2003 nga mistiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18059

Titulli: "iMaGi-NaTiOn" (postuar 23-05-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18058

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga Bela" (postuar 23-05-2003 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18056

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Si do te reagonit.....??
 o 'Mire dhe do ti uroni fat ne jete' (2 vota)
 o 'Nuk do te ja falni kurre' (1 vota)
 o 'Do ta urreni veten per gabimin' (0 vota)
 o 'Keq dhe do te zhgenjeheni' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18028

Sondazh: Sa ore ne dite i kaloni ForuminShqiptar???
 o '10+orë' (0 vota)
 o '5+orë' (1 vota)
 o '2orë' (2 vota)
 o '1orë' (0 vota)
 o '30 ose me pak minuta' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17914

Sondazh: Cilesoni personalitetin??
 o 'I qete..' (2 vota)
 o 'Impulsiv' (0 vota)
 o 'Ironik' (0 vota)
 o 'Kompleks' (5 vota)
 o 'Perfekt' (2 vota)
 o 'Servil' (0 vota)
 o 'Hipokrit' (0 vota)
 o 'Liberal' (1 vota)
 o 'Genjeshtar' (1 vota)
 o 'Manjak' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17894

Sondazh: A jeni rraciste?
 o 'Po, Shume' (0 vota)
 o 'Po, Pak' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo, Aspak' (0 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di/per momentin' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17840

Sondazh: Me cfare ju pelqen te udhetoni?
 o 'makine / kerr' (2 vota)
 o 'aeroplan' (2 vota)
 o 'traget / vapor' (0 vota)
 o 'autobuz' (0 vota)
 o 'tren' (0 vota)
 o 'karroce e terhequr nga kafshet' (1 vota)
 o 'tjeter' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9579

Sondazh: Votoni per virtytin me te rendesishmen te njeriut.
 o 'Sinqeriteti' (4 vota)
 o 'Shpirti human dhe miresia' (10 vota)
 o 'Ndershmeria ose integriteti' (1 vota)
 o 'Konfidenca, besimi ne vetvete, ose ndryshe optimizmi' (0 vota)
 o 'Dashuria per familjen, shoqerine dhe njerezit ne pergjithesi' (4 vota)
 o 'Guximi dhe pasioni per objektivat e tua' (2 vota)
 o 'Vullneti dhe papertacia' (1 vota)
 o 'Kujdesi per veten e tij/saj dhe paraqitja e jashtme' (0 vota)
 o 'Qellimet, shpresat dhe endrrat' (0 vota)
 o 'Finesa, klasa, sharmi, karizma dhe sjellja e mire' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17673

Sondazh: Kush e fiton Champions League, Milan apo Juventus ?
 o 'AC Milan' (19 vota)
 o 'Juventus FC' (13 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17533

Sondazh: Cila dekadë ka patur muzikën më te bukur?
 o ''50' (0 vota)
 o ''60' (0 vota)
 o ''70' (4 vota)
 o ''80' (2 vota)
 o ''90' (2 vota)
 o 'E tashmja' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17397

Sondazh: SI TI HAKMERRET TRADHËTI
 o 'ME TRADHËTI' (0 vota)
 o 'ME MIRËSI' (12 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17361

Sondazh: Ku respektohen me shume shqiptaret?
 o 'Itali' (2 vota)
 o 'Greqi' (0 vota)
 o 'Usa' (17 vota)
 o 'Turqi' (6 vota)
 o 'Angli' (2 vota)
 o 'Kanada' (5 vota)
 o 'Belgjike' (1 vota)
 o 'France' (1 vota)
 o 'Australi' (0 vota)
 o 'Rumani' (0 vota)
 o 'Bullgari' (0 vota)
 o 'Arabi' (0 vota)
 o 'Egjipt' (1 vota)
 o 'Kine' (1 vota)
 o 'Rusi' (1 vota)
 o 'Japoni' (2 vota)
 o 'Gjermani' (1 vota)
 o 'Zvicer' (0 vota)
 o 'Spanje' (0 vota)
 o 'Hollande' (1 vota)
 o 'Poloni' (0 vota)
 o 'Çeki' (0 vota)
 o 'Hungari' (0 vota)
 o 'Bosnie' (0 vota)
 o 'Slloveni' (0 vota)
 o 'Kroaci' (0 vota)
 o 'Kube' (2 vota)
 o 'Vendet Nordike' (2 vota)
 o 'Maqedoni' (0 vota)
 o 'Diku tjeter' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17197


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

26 05:
 o ilvirys - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=192

26 05:
 o Dorian (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=328

26 05:
 o dea_alb (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1297

26 05:
 o AgiDeeba (52) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1139

26 05:
 o ROB_ROI (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1337

26 05:
 o kola (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1647

26 05:
 o eltkor (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2163

26 05:
 o hobbit (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2291

26 05:
 o emanuel (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2854

26 05:
 o Porsche (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5006

26 05:
 o tim2003 (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5195

26 05:
 o laura 26 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5362

26 05:
 o Djal_PoG (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5643
 o The_Sopranos (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5642

26 05:
 o arben berisha (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5740

26 05:
 o JADAKISS - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6058

26 05:
 o spiros (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7030

26 05:
 o edonis - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7310

26 05:
 o Alfons Vako (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7616

26 05:
 o Dead_can_dance (15) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7984

26 05:
 o kasablanka (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8181

26 05:
 o zana777 (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8202

27 05:
 o Fiori - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...tinfo&userid=2

27 05:
 o iris (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=596

27 05:
 o Korcarebabe (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=787

27 05:
 o sYzInJ^R^uS (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=835

27 05:
 o LLASTICA (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1904

27 05:
 o LaTiNo_LoVeR[x] - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2276
 o ArBeR_GjAkOwAr - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2278
 o LaTiNo_LoVeR - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2287
 o xs4all - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2288

27 05:
 o altin prifti (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2390

27 05:
 o Neritani (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2464

27 05:
 o RinnAddi (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7400

27 05:
 o Nertila (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2737

27 05:
 o zhaku (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4214

27 05:
 o islam pepaj (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4459

27 05:
 o london_boy (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4557
 o Pit (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4556

27 05:
 o Xhafa - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4677


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 19-05-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 141 Anetare te rinj
 o 179 Tema te reja
 o 3,343 Postime te reja
 o 5 Sondazhe te reja

----------

